# Tournaments?



## S Adams (Dec 29, 2012)

When y'all going to start up with all the small tournaments/fun shoots?


----------



## UpSouth811 (Dec 29, 2012)

March around here


----------



## Hard Core (Dec 29, 2012)

Backwater will start in Alabama at the end of Feb. I believe


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tournaments////Fun ????? We ain't even close to ready.


----------



## Hard Core (Jan 3, 2013)

Tighten up Marty....what have yall been doing?..lol


----------

